

Machine Learning using JavaScript - coderjack
http://burakkanber.com/blog/machine-learning-in-other-languages-introduction//

======
officialjunk
Interesting, especially to see in JavaScript. I'm not familiar with machine
learning, but is there a general pattern of how ML stores its learned data? Is
that a silly question?

~~~
Houshalter
What do you mean by learned data?

